# Lanyards



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Hello everyone, Im looking for a real nice lanyard. Does anybody know where I could find them.


----------



## prophet (Mar 2, 2005)

I have these 
http://www.bolencallinstrings.com/
I have even given them as judges gifts & they were well received
hope it help great people to deal with
________
E cigarette


----------



## TheBear (Oct 18, 2004)

http://www.leatherlanyards.com/


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

I need one also for my whistles. My old favorite is gone.

Thanks for posting this-

Lisa


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks Bear and Mirage both great sites :wink: 

Anthony


----------



## [email protected]@##? (Jan 19, 2005)

If you want nice, custom made but affordable lanyards, this guy is great and does great work at very good prices. They are parachute chord and not leather, but first rate stuff, very durable too. Great dogs on his homepage too. 
http://www.widgnwhackers.com/


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Oakcreek makes really nice ones, at www.leatherlanyards.com
L.M.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

If you want the very best, with top quality braided leather, try 

www.knotsmith.com

He'll make what you want, to order, and they are gorgeous. I've yet to find anything else that compares. The workmanship is incredible.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

The people at Oak Creek are first class. I have a Lanyard that they made that I love. I also had them make me a short lead. After using it a couple times I felt it was little longer than I wanted. I called them and she made me a new one and I sent back the longer one with no problems!


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Anthony................coyotecoleather.com.....................Don Otey.............quality stuff...........plus holds 4 duck calls...............tell'em who sent ya................... :wink:


----------



## Eddie Sullivan (Jul 10, 2005)

www.knotsmith.com
Hand braided and very good quality.
________
List of mazda vehicles history


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Lanyard*



Eddie Sullivan said:


> www.knotsmith.com
> Hand braided and very good quality.



Great lanyard bar none.


----------



## Chris Anders (Jan 12, 2005)

I like mine from Oak Creek. Real Comfortable


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

My wife bought me a knotsmith lanyard made of kangaroo leather for my birthday. I have to agree the workmanship is second to none.


----------



## Rob New (Jan 14, 2003)

I personally like Oak Creek Lanyards. Carla Lund is a first class lady who supports our dog clubs and I prefer to give my business to them in return for their generosity. 
If you haven't noticed, it's kinda like pickup trucks..........Some like Chevy, some like Ford, but ain't too many people like the Dodges!

Rob


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

I drive a dodge :lol: Thanks everyone.


----------



## shootem (Apr 25, 2003)

bocephus said:


> I drive a dodge :lol: Thanks everyone.


 I am really sorry to hear that. I hope things get better for you in the future!!!!


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Hey, I drive a Dodge too.....much to the consternation of my good friend and neighbor who razzed me about it....until yesterday's big snow storm. Had to take the 'lil old half ton Dodge and pull his Chevy dually out of where it was stuck. :lol: :lol: Made my day.


----------



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

You should not put stuff like those fancy lanyards on here!


Now I know what I want for Christmas.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

Rob New said:


> I personally like Oak Creek Lanyards. Carla Lund is a first class lady who supports our dog clubs and I prefer to give my business to them in return for their generosity.
> If you haven't noticed, it's kinda like pickup trucks..........Some like Chevy, some like Ford, but ain't too many people like the Dodges!
> 
> Rob


Carla really does support our sport. I actually sell her stuff on the weekends at HT's -- if I have time!! -- to help her out. She really deserves it. She works hard, makes a good product and her attitude and customer service are 2nd to none.

The knotsmith stuff does look fantastic. But Carla is a good friend, client and is very supportive of retriever events.

-Kristie


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Monty Willis said:


> You should not put stuff like those fancy lanyards on here!
> 
> 
> Now I know what I want for Christmas.


I know what you mean. Some of those fancy lanyards cost more than my dog! Whatsupwitdat?

Dubya


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

shootem said:


> bocephus said:
> 
> 
> > I drive a dodge :lol: Thanks everyone.
> ...



Did I mention thats my second car!!!!!!


----------



## Keith S. (May 6, 2005)

http://midwestspec.com/

This guy makes really nice lanyards and slip leads for a great price.


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

Does anyone have the contact infor for Yoders I believe they are a tack shop in Ohio or Iowa, they make great slip leads and sell them for an outstanding price.


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Jan 3, 2003)

Carla at Oak Creek is first class and has been a great supporter of our HT club. I have one of her lanyards and really like it.


----------

